#  >  > Occult Discussion >  >  > Magickal Discussion >  >  >  In the interest of balance....

## Barrackubus

This is an actual writing from my journal, not that it is specifically significant, it is just some ponderings, I have been running around inside of me.

Isaac Newton penned that for every action there is an equal and opposite reaction. Everything has an equal opposite. For every pro there is a con, for every ying there is a yang. Action is driven by intent. Intent is action. As magickians we are always mindful of this universal truth. If love is an action then so is its equal opposite. The opposite of love as I understand is not hate, for hate is only a symptom of that opposite. It is birthed from the emotion of fear. It is fear that gives birth to the child of hate. The cominglement of love and fear as opposites is a form of the ying, yang; male female balance of all that is. Can it be understood that every thing that is humanly done action, both emotionally and physically is derived from the working of these two emotions. Is every action man does as result of these two emotions. Either because he or she loves or fears something, real.or imagined. He eats because he loves himself. He works because he is afraid of.being penniless and destitute. Is fear and love the only true intent of all. If fear and love is truely the reason for every action, can you now easily identify intent? Or is by action alone is intent revealed? 
But is love and fear all that really that different from each other, for the same man that eats because he loves himself, can also be observed he eats because he is fearful of starvation, or he works because he loves his family. 
Magickally speaking it is fear or love that guides you accross the abyss, or is it both working together. To dismiss one for the other or to deny the presence of both in the place of your inner magickal workings is not balance. Whether one or the other is not focused more precisely than the other doesnt mean it is not present to provide that balance, the balance needed to bring the work.l to.fruition. But are those emotions not needed to clear the abyss within you to bring about that work.you want to accomplish? 
If we know these two emotions are the fuel needed for reality manipulation that is before you, are they not the cause to feel obligated to do the casting, else you would not have cleared the abyss.
These two emotions are what gives magick the liberty in ourselves to bring about our will.
Some may say never cast from fear. I say every cast maybe a working of both to provide that much jeeded equalibrium. Both love and fear present in equal parts. Ying yang, male female all right.there.
So if both is equally present at the time of casting, it has been in my experience to see the violent results of both upon the reality I have willed in order to bring about my results.

----------

